# Tomato bandit



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Short story, the wife had a buddy over and she and the other lady admire my new raised garden with the other ladie's 3 year old son. about a month ago............

So last night the 2 of them come over again and Jr. gets to go outside and feed the goldfish and look at the garden.

He comes in with 2 handfulls of my green celebrity tomatoes that are already marble sized and hands them to my wife.

I get home from work and find all this out.......... "about the cute little helper"


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

at least he's easier to keep out of ur garden than the mocking birds


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fry 'em

(the tomatoes - not the kid)


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a dog that picked the baseball size green ones. He would bring them to me and want me the throw them for him to fetch...


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I had a dog that picked the baseball size green ones. He would bring them to me and want me the throw them for him to fetch...


My Lab just eats them when they get a decent size. She has been banished from the tomato growing portion of the kingdom! Also caught a squirrel stealing one the other day. Time to turn the 13 year old loose with the pellet gun!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

srmtphillips said:


> My Lab just eats them when they get a decent size. She has been banished from the tomato growing portion of the kingdom! Also caught a squirrel stealing one the other day. Time to turn the 13 year old loose with the pellet gun!


You can make a good gumbo with fresh squirrel and fresh tomatoes...>)


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Deer fence.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Deer fence.


***** can get in no matter what you do (short of lead poisoning!).


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

I had to buy a solar powered charger from Home Depot and some chicken wire to keep the criters out.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That sucks amigo!!!! Ain't nuthin' cute about a grubby handed garden veggie grabber toddler!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Put a hot wire fence around it in time for his next visit.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> ***** can get in no matter what you do (short of lead poisoning!).


Funny you should mention that,,,, I grounded my fence & added a 12 rechargeable hot wire (just above the chicken wire barrier) last year just for the ***** & possums. They can only get in now is if they know how to pole vault!!! :rotfl:

Fortunately, I don't have to worry about 2 legged young'ins anymore.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Funny you should mention that,,,, I grounded my fence & added a 12 rechargeable hot wire (just above the chicken wire barrier) last year just for the ***** & possums. They can only get in now is if they know how to pole vault!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Fortunately, I* don't have to worry about 2 legged young'ins anymore.*


You didn't shootem did ya?


----------

